# Anyone else no longer seeing destinations til after arrival...?



## rjokay (Mar 18, 2016)

I saw a few other people talking about this on reddit but they seemed to think it was just a bug with the android app updste, but I'm on iOS and this is really kinda terrible...

For regular Lyft rides (not Line) it appears that the app no longer shows us their destination after accepting. Now it doesn't show us until after arrival. Has anyone else noticed this? It's a nightmare, because now when I drive at 4-5am and get requests 10-15min away, I have no idea if they're only going two blocks or what.

Is this only me, or has everyone else noticed? Line still shows me the grey line for their destination just fine. And I even asked a passenger on standard Lyft if he had entered a destination when he requested, and he said yes... I didn't see it until after accepting, though.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

Hasn't it always been this way? I've never seen the destination until I've said I've arrived and then it pops up on the screen if the pax entered it.


----------



## rjokay (Mar 18, 2016)

No, usually on the Lyft app screen it'll show a
Black or pink line to the pax, and then a grey line from them to their destination. Or if you click the box by their picture with the ride summary, itll say it there. That is IF they entered a destination in the first place. But no
More.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

I guess I've never noticed that.


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

I did a few regular trips (not Line) yesterday and I saw the destination on all of them as usual after I accepted the ping


----------



## Quietlion (Dec 19, 2015)

I was able to see destination in the box as of yesterday. The grey line on the map I think I've only seen once or twice in the last week. I always thought that was a glitch... lol.


----------



## tiguan (Dec 26, 2015)

Looks like it went into effect overnight. I noticed it on my first ride. It won't even show upon arrival and doesn't appear until you've waited a full minute.

This is a HUGE problem. I hardly ever cancel a ride after I've accepted, and my acceptance rate is always over 95% (often 100%) for the week. Now, if the destination is a problem (say, O'Hare if I'm low on gas or a high crime neighborhood) I literally can't cancel until they're in the car!!!!!!

Also, since I primarily drive at rush hour in Chicago, most of my pax are waiting when I arrive. Now, it's an inconvenience to them as I have to tell them that Lyft won't let me see the destination for another minute, and they'll have to verbally tell me. 

Total BS move on Lyft's part, and they should reverse this asap.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

The gray line on the map (which you can only see after accepting) showing where the passenger is going, has come and gone from the Lyft application 2 or 3 times since April 15th. 

If you type "destination" into search box for titles, you'll see that there are at least 2 discussions on this subject over the past week. Lyft is screwing around with the app. 

I wish they'd put the gray line back..and leave it there. It's nice to have in larger metro areas, where there is a "451 Northwest Highway" in at least 4 adjacent suburbs! I love seeing which one it is, while driving to pick-up the passenger.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Haven't driven today, but it was working yesterday.


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

Reported! and I took a screen shot of this thread...cabs *ARE NOT* allowed to know the destination ahead of time!


----------



## Sure (Apr 10, 2016)

tiguan said:


> Looks like it went into effect overnight. I noticed it on my first ride. It won't even show upon arrival and doesn't appear until you've waited a full minute.
> 
> This is a HUGE problem. I hardly ever cancel a ride after I've accepted, and my acceptance rate is always over 95% (often 100%) for the week. Now, if the destination is a problem (say, O'Hare if I'm low on gas or a high crime neighborhood) I literally can't cancel until they're in the car!!!!!!
> 
> ...


I think (hope) it's a bug in the app, there is no advantage to Lyft in making us wait for the address for so long. The address didn't show up for me all day today, I had to wait for almost a min into the ride. The customer had to tell me where we were going.


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

messaged them on twitter. They said they're letting their "engineers" know about it and look into it to make sure it's not a bug. And they'll give an update. Suuuuure


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

afrojoe824 said:


> messaged them on twitter. They said they're letting their "engineers" know about it and look into it to make sure it's not a bug. And they'll give an update. Suuuuure


So lyft use the word bug and uber use word glitch.


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> So lyft use the word bug and uber use word glitch.


Pretty much lol I think they removed this option. I guess I ain't driving Lyft unless I see Pink. Not worth waiting 15 minutes for a ride, pick up 10 mins away only for it to be 1 mile ride. At least with Uber, they could justify not showing the destination because of volume of pings. Lyft doesn't have that luxury


----------



## uberAdam78 (Nov 8, 2014)

That is too bad. I usually sneak a few short PT lyft rides in while I am waiting for surge to build for the bar close runs. Guess those Pax will have to just pay the higher uber surge fares instead.


----------



## Luber4.9 (Nov 25, 2015)

I'm not seeing destination now, either, until after arrival. Bummer.

I hope this is a bug. If it isn't, it will be the last nail in the coffin for me driving PDB for Lyft.

It seems like things are getting worse on a weekly basis, now.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

This has always been how the app has worked for me, but if not for you, hasn't this been how the app worked a couple of months ago?

Both Uber and Lyft apps (for me), only show me the destination once I click the arrive/start ride buttons.


----------



## Luber4.9 (Nov 25, 2015)

They started showing it around a month ago. I thought it was a nice gesture to us drivers. Lyft I hope you fix this.


----------



## SacTownDood (Apr 22, 2016)

I used to see the destination address in the pax profile button, but not now. I had a few cases of the lines on the map but those were hit and miss.

At least the address needs to be there, I could map it out during my 1 min wait to see if they cancel period.....so I could decide if I wanted to cancel lol. I usually don't.


I could understand blocking the destination for serial cancellers but for those of us who use it sparingly we should get the info. It didn't bother me when rates were better as I could factor more deadhead miles in, but I have to be somewhat judicious when working for peanuts....


----------



## Sure (Apr 10, 2016)

It seems like to be working again, it was tonight. Started showing up around 5:30 or so. Anyone else?


----------



## Luber4.9 (Nov 25, 2015)

Sure said:


> It seems like to be working again, it was tonight. Started showing up around 5:30 or so. Anyone else?


I can confirm it was back on my last request. I'm relieved


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Oh man I thought it was just a glitch with my phone . I'm going to be very upset if that goes away


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Scott Benedict said:


> This has always been how the app has worked for me, but if not for you, hasn't this been how the app worked a couple of months ago?
> 
> Both Uber and Lyft apps (for me), only show me the destination once I click the arrive/start ride buttons.


You could click on the menu button next to their name and if they entered in an address it would show there . I haven't driven Lyft yet today but I'm about to log in . I'll report back if it's working again as it wasn't just not showing the address I would arrive and couldn't even go anywhere because I didn't have the address it would take a minute or 2 to pop up . Kind of annoyed PAX when they say "I put the address in didn't I??"


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Seems to be working tonight took 4 Lyft rides all had destinations showing up , so it was just a glitch . Kinda like the fact that I didn't get my pay summary until almost 6pm today


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> Seems to be working tonight took 4 Lyft rides all had destinations showing up , so it was just a glitch . Kinda like the fact that I didn't get my pay summary until almost 6pm today


I just now downloaded-updated my Android Lyft app to the latest version. Are you saying that the gray line is back on the map showing the destination? If so, that would be super! Tapping that menu just to see a street number and street name isn't good enough. All the Lyft engineers must be a from Mayberry, or some isolated town where everyone knows where 102 Main street it. I need to see the town where 102 Main street is located. There are more than 20 of them in the Chicago region. Only that gray line running from the pickup to the drop-off location accomplishes this.


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

Stopped working for me last night... annoying when a Pax gets in the car early and you have to sit there for a minute waiting for the destination to load


----------



## tiguan (Dec 26, 2015)

Everything was back to normal this morning for me.


----------



## Sure (Apr 10, 2016)

It was working fine for me this morning. I think Lyft might be testing something and it messed it up yesterday. Let's hope they don't make that change, it's the worst not knowing where you're going before the pax gets in.


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

yeah it was just a glitch. it wasn't showing their destination before arrival and even when I'd arrived and confirmed, it took a good 2 minutes to load. It was fixed and worked perfectly last night.


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

Hope so... I don't want 5 de Mayo turning into 5 minutes wait time and not 5 stars rating


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

The gray colored route-line is back on the map, but only for Lyft LINE rides. The display screen shown after accepting regular (non-Line) rides, is as bad as always. Nothing but a street number and street name. Today, I actually appreciated getting Lyft Line requests, for this reason. I researched traffic on my car's GPS, while driving to the passenger pick-up location. That gray line is huge help.


----------



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

gray line back up on plus rides and regular last night. Only when pax enters ahead of time. Its just better as a driver knowing ahead of time period.


----------

